# any way to know wich alum alloy are my wheels ? Ronal Centra Type-11



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hi , im wondering to know wich alloy are my wheels made of . the actal project is to band the outside lip of those to enlarge them . going from 15x7 to 15x8.5 . i plan on banding the wheel , welding the seam inside and out then spin the wheel on a lathe and refinish the lip's welds before paint so its all nice , flush and clean . will stretch some 195 45 R15 on them


so i am wondering wich alloy to take to widen them up . anyone can help ? those are Ronal Centra Type-11

pics of the wheels , lip would be 1.5inch deeper , theyre already about 2" - 2.5" deep. a total of 3.5" - 4" wide lip is what i am looking for and i liiiike those wheels ... other alternative would be Borbets Type-A but i dont have this kind of money.


----------

